# Cheapest LED monitor on 1920x1080 for gaming



## bL1nd3R (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, I am from Romania, can you tell me the cheapest LED monitor on 1920x1080 for gaming? I'd appreciate it.
Search on these sites : www.pcgarage.ro , www.dc-shop.ro , www.evomag.ro , www.itmix.ro , www.edigital.ro


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2014)

What country you in? Or what stores do you shop at?


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 6, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> What country you in? Or what stores do you shop at?


Sorry i forgot to mention, I'm from Romania and i want to buy from one of these stores www.pcgarage.ro , www.dc-shop.ro , www.evomag.ro , www.itmix.ro , www.edigital.ro .


----------



## rokazs1 (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/aoc/e2251fwu-215-inch-5ms-black/ Cheapest 1080p display should do the work just fine


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 6, 2014)

rokazs1 said:


> http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/aoc/e2251fwu-215-inch-5ms-black/ Cheapest 1080p display should do the work just fine


Srsly ? Should work just fine ? I am a gamer, this monitor has USB interface. I need a DVI interface.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you having difficulty searching those online shops yourself? You would be the best one to do it as you can read the language.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 6, 2014)

You asked for cheapest, but what you want is best-buy like IPS 23" 1080p 5ms GTG .... under 600 RON:
http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/benq/gw2320-23-inch-5ms-gtg-black/


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> You asked for cheapest, but what you want is best-buy like IPS 23" 1080p 5ms GTG .... under 600 RON:
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/benq/gw2320-23-inch-5ms-gtg-black/


+1


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 6, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> You asked for cheapest, but what you want is best-buy like IPS 23" 1080p 5ms GTG .... under 600 RON:
> http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/benq/gw2320-23-inch-5ms-gtg-black/


I will think about this.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 6, 2014)

erocker said:


> Are you having difficulty searching those online shops yourself? You would be the best one to do it as you can read the language.


I asked for the cheapest gaming monitor, i know nothing about that. So that's why i posted here, i need help from someone that knows something in this field.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 6, 2014)

Good gaming Monitors in LED just need to have a fast Response time and your GPU card should push 1080P just fine. Good luck!


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 6, 2014)

personally... 'cheapest' & 'gaming' are not what i look for at all, i wouldnt want to see a pretty game on something with horrible colors & viewing angles

biggieshady is on the right track, cheap IPS panels, which wont be the cheapest monitors ever, wont be 120hz, but should look good


----------



## leeb2013 (Feb 7, 2014)

bL1nd3R said:


> Hi, I am from Romania, can you tell me the cheapest LED monitor on 1920x1080 for gaming? I'd appreciate it.
> Search on these sites : www.pcgarage.ro , www.dc-shop.ro , www.evomag.ro , www.itmix.ro , www.edigital.ro[/quote]
> 
> so just to confirm, you are Romanian and want someone search the stores you listed which are written in Romanian, to find the cheapest 1080 monitor for you. Seriously?


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't asked for the cheapest monitor, I asked for the cheapest gaming monitor.I know nothing about monitors, so i dont know what a monitor needs for gaming.So that's why I asked for help.


----------



## rokazs1 (Feb 7, 2014)

bL1nd3R said:


> Srsly ? Should work just fine ? I am a gamer, this monitor has USB interface. I need a DVI interface.


 
Damn, sorry. I did not seen that it is USB powered


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2014)

if you want to make good choice but you dont know anything on in this field then better educate yoursalf. then you will be able to make proper requirements list.
when you know what you want it will be easy to find what you need.
i would suggest you to start your education from here http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles.htm
since gaming is your first priority look carefuly at input lag testing.
when you know what to look after check reviews for models that fit your needs and then check pricing&avialability in your country.

btw what are RON/euro rates.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 7, 2014)

Gaming monitor, input lag, referesh rate, etc. depends mostly on person to person basis. I am fine with gaming at 20fps (even 7 when it comes to RTS games like Starcraft 2), without knowing what your standards are its hard to recommend one which suits your needs perfectly without being overly expensive.


----------



## Vario (Feb 7, 2014)

I like Asus's VH stuff.  I have VH242H which isn't sold anymore but they have newer versions, its always around $130 for a 23 to 24" monitor.  Good quality btw.


----------



## ZetZet (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.dc-shop.ro/monitoare-lcd-led/monitor-led-24-benq-gl2460-l/
or
http://www.dc-shop.ro/monitoare-lcd-led/monitor-led-24-benq-gw2450hm-full-hd-hdmi-l/
Both have good input lag.


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/philips/223v5lsb-00-215-inch-5ms-black/ , What about this one ?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know how good Philips monitors are. Hell, it's been a very long time since I even heard that company's name. Personally, I'd get this monitor over that Philips- http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/asus/ve228de-215-inch-5-ms-black/


----------



## bL1nd3R (Feb 10, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I don't know how good Packard Bell monitors are. Hell, it's been a very long time since I even heard that company's name. Personally, I'd get this monitor over that Bell- http://www.pcgarage.ro/monitoare-led/asus/ve228de-215-inch-5-ms-black/


No dvi input, i need DVI not VGA.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd still prefer a ASUS or BenQ monitor over a Philips. Philips just isn't really known for their computer monitors.

Oh, and I don't know why I was thinking you were looking at a Packard Bell monitor at first.


----------

